# another help question



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

Okay some of you noticed the yellow aged look to the images I post. Those are digital effects that are the same tint as coffee tinting non rc photo paper.

I do not own an ink jet printer but I wonder something. If you soak a piece of photo quality ink jet paper in coffee. Would it tint both sides or would it just ruin the paper. I am pretty sure you dont want to soak it after you print on the paper. I am wondering about a presoak. Even it if just tinted the back it would be okay.

Does anyone have any experience with photo paper for ink jets.


----------



## terri (May 25, 2006)

I would try any inkjet paper that calls itself "watercolor" paper.  But after that you might be treading dangerous ground. 

There are several kinds out there, I like Arches inkjet WC paper. :thumbup: 

A heavy grade should be able to take a 5-10 minute soak and dye. Try it and let us know.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

I dont have an inkjet printer.  

Before I invest in one to make prints from these retro things.

 I would like to know if i can at least dye the back without wrecking them.  It is possible to dye with a cotton ball soaked in coffee and just rub it on several times.  But a quick soak would be better i think.


----------



## terri (May 25, 2006)

Try a 10-sheet pack, or even a sampler from someone. 

You could also simply try regular WC paper, you know, if it's not too weighty. It will certainly withstand what you want to try, and most of them will print fine through an inkjet. Hot-pressed is smoother so if you go that route you might want that. Although texture can add to your retro appearance, so you might try a cold-pressed, too.

Just a thought.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

Oh i would print watercolor for sure... I used to do that before the digital camera were any good to hide the pixelation.  Yeah I have an old tablet of that around as a matter of fact thanks terri.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

water color paper is out. Mine just disintegrated in the soak. The cotton ball wash took all the fiber out of it. I suppose I can try dry wash with oil paint. If I dry wash I probably can do it after the print is made. Gots to do some thinkin lucy.

I probably need to take a trip to the art supply store.  I think there used to be a charcoal paper that had a yellowish tint.


----------



## terri (May 25, 2006)

Regular WC paper disintegrated under a cotton ball? :scratch: Geez Charlie, what the heck are you doing to it?  Poor little paper didn't stand a chance.

The only time I dyed with coffee I made regular strength coffee, let it cool, then added a couple cups to an 8x10 tray maybe half full of water. I slipped the print in and weighted it with a couple of stones and left it for several minutes. Very passive dyeing process.

But yeah, you could probably find colored paper and skip the process.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

No no, it disentigrated in the soak.... The cotton ball just gave it limp wrist. That sheet of paper could be on the next survivor show. I think I'm going to look around. but I would still like to age some photo ink jet paper. Just the back of it, print the front with the tint in the ink. 

of course I don't know, I need to get my forgers hand book out. She how they age dollar bills again. My memory is gone now all I have to do is find where I hid it.

Oh yeah i had extra heavy water color i think it was stratford brand from the pads.  The art store might can help but those guys don't know anything about computers.


----------

